# newsboat rss reader: no display special European characters -- how to solve?



## meine (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,

I use www/newsboat rss reader. Both in console as in a terminal emulator (I use x11/xterm) the special European characters like ä ø æ ï are not displayed in www/newsboat, only show 'ï?½' for the different characters -- same string for all.

Other software like editors/vim and www/lynx do show the right characters.

My .profile has

```
LANG=nl_NL.ISO8859-15; export LANG
MM_CHARSET=nl_NL.ISO8859-15; export MM_CHARSET
```

The newsboat documentation has nothing on the display of special characters.

Has any of you the solution for displaying ä ø æ ü ï properly?

TIA,

[edit 20190922] I also dropped my question on IRC #newsboat, and several helped to verify my config. The issue was reproducible. The strange thing is, that my main box and my netbook both have exact the same config. The only difference is that the box having trouble runs the sc (syscons) console driver and the netbook uses VT.

We weren't able to resolve the issue for my syscons box though...


----------

